# UK Moss and bog plants on a square tray



## ghostsword (26 Jan 2011)

I have been struggling with keeping humidity high enough to setup a Wabi with the usual plants, such as rotalas, etc. 

Tried with UK moss, and some of the non aquatics sold on most LFS's. It is a month old, and the moss is what I found outside, the plants the usual non aquatics on most shops.

The results are below:


----------



## Antoni (26 Jan 2011)

Nice looking setups!   

Do you use any ferts? What is the substrate made of, is it just clay?


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2011)

I like it, I have been growing lots of moss in the garden to use in something like that


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jan 2011)

Soil is a Aquasoil mixed with clay and peat. 

I use the water from the main tank, so it get's EI salts.


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2011)

Cool stuff Luis, 

I think if u could put the pot in a cube tank wider than the base of the pot, sand around it and put a lid on top of it.......frog it!!!!


I've got dart frog obsessed lately.


----------

